# ID for ooth



## calng424 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like a small orchid mantis ooth.Did you find it?Is it hatched yet?


----------



## calng424 (Aug 11, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Looks like a small orchid mantis ooth.Did you find it?Is it hatched yet?


Yes i found it in a orchid plant thanks alot !

Dear everyone please don't PM me to buy it thanks !


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 11, 2008)

You are so lucky.......It already hatched?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 11, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> You are so lucky.......It already hatched?


I agree. If i'm not mistaken, these mantids are pretty expensive.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2008)

No way that is an orchid mantis, they are darker in colour, far smoother, are and long things stuck to twigs usually, it looks more like an odontomantis ooth but could be a number of things


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 11, 2008)

i never had orchids before but i saw a few ooths once at a friend, it doesnt look like it.


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 11, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i never had orchids before but i saw a few ooths once at a friend, it doesnt look like it.


What size is that ooth? Which country u found it (Malaysia, Indonesia??). It does reminiscent that of an orchid ooth, but looks too small to be one, but most likely a flower type?? Here is a pic of an orchid ooth my lady recently laid, measured approx. 5cm long.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 11, 2008)

hamsterpig said:


> What size is that ooth? Which country u found it (Malaysia, Indonesia??). It does reminiscent that of an orchid ooth, but looks too small to be one, but most likely a flower type?? Here is a pic of an orchid ooth my lady recently laid, measured approx. 5cm long.


it was 5 cm an looked lik yours. it could be a small ooth, didnt ate enough or so.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 11, 2008)

Orchid ooths harden up though and turn darker in colour, so have to wait and see


----------



## calng424 (Aug 12, 2008)

I live in singapore the ooth was hatch about an week or so ago .


----------



## Christian (Aug 12, 2008)

Then better post pics of the nymphs. It is not possible to ID L1s exactly, but sometimes you get a glimpse on what could they develop into.


----------



## mantidian (Aug 12, 2008)

calvin said:


> I live in singapore the ooth was hatch about an week or so ago .


you found a orchid ooth in singapore??!!

i live there too

i've got chinese,narrow winged,african,gambian spotted ooth,new zealand ooth and my african layed an ooth abt an hour ago


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats not an orchid ooth


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 12, 2008)

did some searching on the internet, thats an odontomantis ooth.


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> did some searching on the internet, thats an odontomantis ooth.


But did u not say its 5cm like my orchid ooth??? Odonto ones are tiny


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 14, 2008)

If that mystery ooth is 5cm long then its huge, so 100% not an orchid


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 14, 2008)

hamsterpig said:


> But did u not say its 5cm like my orchid ooth??? Odonto ones are tiny


i,m talking about the pic.


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 14, 2008)

Idolo, oh I see u were talking about my pic earlier... but Morpheous why do u think is 100% not an orchid ooth if 5cm long?



Morpheus uk said:


> If that mystery ooth is 5cm long then its huge, so 100% not an orchid


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 14, 2008)

Because im thinking of the proportions


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Because im thinking of the proportions


5 cm orchid ooth is proportional to orchid mantis isnt it!? certainly not proportional to odonto for sure


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 14, 2008)

If its 5 cm long then it would be very tall and stubby for an orchid ooth, ffs where MJ with his ant mantid pics?!


----------



## hamsterpig (Aug 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> If its 5 cm long then it would be very tall and stubby for an orchid ooth, ffs where MJ with his ant mantid pics?!


If you take a look at the pic of my orchid ooth, it is &gt;5cm. See before


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> If its 5 cm long then it would be very tall and stubby for an orchid ooth, ffs where MJ with his ant mantid pics?!


where do you think?


----------



## calng424 (Aug 27, 2008)

Got eaten by ants ......................... :ranting2:


----------



## Christian (Aug 27, 2008)

dilettante... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 27, 2008)

IT GOT EATEN BY ANTS???NOOOO


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 27, 2008)

friggin ants &gt;.&lt;


----------



## calng424 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ants -&gt; mantis (eggs)

mantis -&gt; ants

This vicous cycle works like this


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 28, 2008)

Wait... so did it hatch? The nymphs will tell a lot more than the ootheca.


----------



## calng424 (Aug 29, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Wait... so did it hatch? The nymphs will tell a lot more than the ootheca.


No


----------



## ismart (Aug 29, 2008)

The ooth in your pic looks kinda like an antmantis ooth (Odontomantis planiceps)

I just hope you did not mistaken the nymphs for ants  

Do you have any pics of the ants that attacked your ooth?


----------



## calng424 (Aug 29, 2008)

ismart said:


> The ooth in your pic looks kinda like an antmantis ooth (Odontomantis planiceps)I just hope you did not mistaken the nymphs for ants
> 
> Do you have any pics of the ants that attacked your ooth?


Yo , there was more than 30 ants :blink: I used a match to scare them away


----------



## calng424 (Aug 29, 2008)

ismart said:


> The ooth in your pic looks kinda like an antmantis ooth (Odontomantis planiceps)I just hope you did not mistaken the nymphs for ants
> 
> Do you have any pics of the ants that attacked your ooth?


Yo , there was more than 30 ants :blink: I used a match to scare them away


----------



## Giosan (Aug 29, 2008)

Picture of a hatching Odontomantis planiceps.

Looks like you swept the nymphs away...  

Not my picture btw.

Edit: ha found this photo on internet but now i see it's Macro Junkie's


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

calvin said:


> Yo , there was more than 30 ants :blink: I used a match to scare them away


They were most probably nymphs, they really look like tiny ants when they are nymphs.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

You may have scared away your own nymphs. The ooth looks very much like my ant mantid ooth. I also have three ant mantid nymphs which were raised from L1 they look exactly like ants. Heres a pic.

Shes eating a mosquitoe...


----------

